# Cubase 5 or Melodyne?



## José Herring (Nov 24, 2010)

Cubase 5 melodyne like feature is pretty good. It also has a realtime pitch correcting plugin that works well for vocals as long as the singer isn't too far off.

I'm doing a song where the singer just needed minor pitch correction so I just used the plugin. It was pretty cool.

Jose


----------



## Studio E (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Jose,

I should probably just go for C5 as I would eventually anyway. I guess if it's not good enough, I can move on to Melodyne. Thanks!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 24, 2010)

Studio E @ Wed Nov 24 said:


> Thanks Jose,
> 
> I should probably just go for C5 as I would eventually anyway. I guess if it's not good enough, I can move on to Melodyne. Thanks!



Yes. Cubase 5.5 is actually quite a good version of Cubase. I'm amazed by it. Even the plugins seem to be improving since Cubase 5. Almost to the point that they are almost usable. I say almost because they still aren't quite as good as they should be imo. But, can be used in a pinch.

The real time pitch correction if you set it just right actually can be quite musical. It can take a note that's subtly out of tune and bend it up or down to pitch. I found that it actually adds a bit of musical expression as it seems like the singer is working to find the exact right pitch. But it's very quick and subtle.

The melodyne like pitch and time warping features in Cub5 works well, but it works a bit differently than melodyne. The only thing that you have to be careful of is that the glide between the pitches of an altered note doesn't happen as quickly as it does in Melodyne so it's a bit more noticeable. I haven't found a way yet to speed it up. But it's nothing that some careful reverb can't cover up. Also I've never been sold on the sound of stretching or shorting the timing of the notes. This seems to be better worked out in Melodyne.

best,

Jose


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 25, 2010)

I have Cubase 5.5. The pitch control software sounds like the others to me-it makes a singer into a robot who sings every note perfectly. The general population now thinks this is the norm. Live performance is probably a shock to them-except there are probably plug ins on the way to the board!

Anyway, yeah, it works.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 25, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Thu Nov 25 said:


> I have Cubase 5.5. The pitch control software sounds like the others to me-it makes a singer into a robot who sings every note perfectly. The general population now thinks this is the norm. Live performance is probably a shock to them-except there are probably plug ins on the way to the board!
> 
> Anyway, yeah, it works.



It depends on how you set it don't you think? If you set it at 100% on pitch then yeah it sounds bad. But if you ease it up to around 60% it can actually sound really musical.

Also depends on your source too.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 25, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Thu Nov 25 said:


> I have Cubase 5.5. The pitch control software sounds like the others to me-it makes a singer into a robot who sings every note perfectly. The general population now thinks this is the norm. Live performance is probably a shock to them-except there are probably plug ins on the way to the board!



Hm, so far as I remember, there is also pitch correction hardware on the market for "live on the stage singers". :mrgreen: 

But yeah, Cubase 5 pitch correction works fine.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 25, 2010)

josejherring @ Thu Nov 25 said:


> NYC Composer @ Thu Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I have Cubase 5.5. The pitch control software sounds like the others to me-it makes a singer into a robot who sings every note perfectly. The general population now thinks this is the norm. Live performance is probably a shock to them-except there are probably plug ins on the way to the board!
> ...



Listen to a half hr of modern pop music on any radio station-then tell me what common use of pitch correction is.

I've been producing vocals for a very long time. I'm not making this up.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 25, 2010)

I dunno. This sounds pretty natural to my ears:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMtZfW2z9dw


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 25, 2010)

Hahaha! Yeah, I agree!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 25, 2010)

Gosh , the world is so ironic and funny these days-urban rape, auto-tuned-hilarious!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 25, 2010)

I actually saw the real news report first. Then this autotuned version. I laughed so hard. Gruesome subject. Attempted rape is nothing to laugh at. But the irony that they could auto this into what really almost sounds like a contemporary r n' b sound. You laugh and cry at the same time.

Jose


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 25, 2010)

I took it as a real song til I looked at the new report!


----------

